# Polished CAAD10



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I love my CAAD10. Its a great bike. I hate the red. I am thinking of striping and polishing or having it anodized. 

Anyone strip the paint off their CAAD? Any drawbacks to this?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't strip the paint and polish it but i don't know about anodizing it, might look good though.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd imagine that, at a minimum, you void the warranty with the refinish.. I think Cannondale specifically recommends against refinishing in their frames (of course).

I'm not sure how much "risk" this puts your frame at for failure or damage, but I'd research your options carefully before doing anything. Hell, with how in demand CAAD10s seem to be, you might be able to sell the frame or trade it for another finish. Isn't there a polished CAAD10 this model year with Rival gear? Might be an option.

If you're cool with no warranty, I'd just find the best possible frame finisher you can to do the work.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I too have the red one with white decals. I'm not fond of the white decals. If they were black I would've been happier. I didn't even think of stripping the paint. Interesting idea since I do like the bare aluminum look so many here also enjoy. I'd like to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought it used so..... Warranty isnt there anyway. I dont think I will really need it but if it breaks I will get a CAAD11 or something newer. 

Striping it wont weaken it. If the paint is structural we are in trouble.

It will be chemically stripped with an aircraft stripper that is safe for aluminum. If its good for a plane, its good for a bike.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

personally i like the look of the polished.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the red/white. There is a guy who had posted pics. Everything on the bike was red.... cazy looking. it looked good. 

Will you order black decals or do without with the polished frame?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

On my CAAD 8 i have the Black/Red/White paint and I like it alot.


Cannondale CAAD8 105 by Switchblade906, on Flickr

Im also thinking about changing the cables to red and maybe the bar tape.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I would think, you'd really have to know what you're doing. Some of the tubes are mighty thin. Would the welds show up as a slightly different color? And would there be a tendency to overdo the weld areas to make them smoother? Might be fun to try though on a low cost earlier generation CAAD.

P.S. Do they use filler in the welded joints? If so, you'ld be able to see that.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

TM-17 said:


> I like the red/white. There is a guy who had posted pics. Everything on the bike was red.... cazy looking. it looked good.
> 
> Will you order black decals or do without with the polished frame?


I am thinking I may have it stripped and ano black.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> I am thinking I may have it stripped and ano black.


Another good idea. You're making it better everytime.


----------

